# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  правила конвертации данных, используемые обработкой V77Exp.ert.

## Alexk88

может у кого то есть файлик - Acc77_80.xml, буду очень признателен, если скините на почту или ссылку на скачивание.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> может у кого то есть файлик - Acc77_80.xml, буду очень признателен, если скините на почту или ссылку на скачивание.


А какие релизы 7.7 и 8 будете использовать? Для разных релизов и правила разные
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Aaj6/HWw9deLuF
Здесь обработка и правила для переноса не ниже 7.70.627 и 3.0.47.13

----------

Rarog (15.12.2020), RuslanSW (19.07.2018)

----------


## Alexk88

7.70.160630 бухгалтерский учет редакция 4.5 сборка мисофт и "Бухгалтерия для Беларуси" редакция 1.6 релиз 1.6.73.7

----------


## Wonka

С подобной проблемой не раз сталкивался, перерыл кучу форумов, везде малоинформативный результат. Товарищ также пользуется 1С и обращался за помощью к другу, насколько знаю тот смог решить проблему. Вам следуем написать ему, прикрепляю ссылку на всякий случай: http://www.prog-msk.ru

----------


## volkowa059

Добрый день, помогите пжл, необходимо с 1с 7.7 УСН 7.70.302 перенести все данные в 1с 8.3 бухгалтерия проф версия 106.60, пробовала делать через помощника перехода на Б 8, выдает не найдены файлы типовых правил переноса данных и обработки выгрузки данных. Как можно решить эту проблему и перенести данные?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день, помогите пжл, необходимо с 1с 7.7 УСН 7.70.302 перенести все данные в 1с 8.3 бухгалтерия проф версия 106.60, пробовала делать через помощника перехода на Б 8, выдает не найдены файлы типовых правил переноса данных и обработки выгрузки данных. Как можно решить эту проблему и перенести данные?


в 1с 8.3 бухгалтерия проф версия 106.60 открыть Главное - Загрузка из 1С Предприятие 7.7 - Сохранить правила переноса - Для 1С 7.7 УСН

----------

